# cobwebs and pine pitch



## trash diver (Aug 26, 2011)

This info might be useful to someone. Cobwebs,or spider webs contain a natural coagulant to slow bleeding. Pine pitch or sap, is a powerful antiseptic. heat slightly to soften it,than apply it to cuts,scratchs, etc. it also kills chiggers,and is a great aid to fire starting ,burning even when damp.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 28, 2011)

honey is an antiseptic also.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 28, 2011)

pine tar makes good violin rosin wish i had some


----------



## trash diver (Aug 28, 2011)

Honey is also unique in that it never goes bad. even if it crystalizes,it can be remelted into its liquid state.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 28, 2011)

yep candy corn 5 years old under the sofa can be eaten cant wait till the after halloween sale


----------

